# First Purchase - Good ISOM ****



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

Just received my first shipment of sticks from the ISOM. Down the slope I have gone. Enjoy the pics.







[/URL][/IMG]















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Now the hard part, letting them sit for a while. Guess I will have to hide them in my cooledor.

Stephen


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Very nice choice.
Enjoy and make sure you start paying closer attention to all those credit card offers in the mail as you will be needing them.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice, good photos btw. Id try and couple and decide whther theyve hit their famous sick period yet because if they have you could be in with for a long wait!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

If u got those the same place i think u did; 30 sticks for X-amount of dollars (awsome deal). Gabebdog1 and I has one and they are good to go...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

No kidding on the **** part. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I see you've got 30 D#4's there , these tend to be really good when fresh . Try a couple and then put the rest away for a couple years , also if you have a cedar box with a lid still on it , store them in the cedar box in the coolidor rather then in the cardboard boxes they came in . Nice pic's ! Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you gotta bunch of soldiers there. 

Looking good, looking real good.


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

:r 
You have definatly lost your footing on that slope... 
Picture Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner in 'Romancing the Stone'.....just hope you land face up between the legs!!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I now know who to blame for my next order. I'm almost out of these. Thanks alot.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

ya there pretty good right now, I did notice that they were a little tiny bit on the wet side guess due to the new humi pack that comes with them thats at 70 humi good for shiping but a little wet for smoking


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow that looks awesome. I didnt realize they came in little boxes like that either:sl haha. Sweet stuff. Enjoy bro.
Adam


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Those boxes look very familiar.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I have to agree...those sticks will pick up a "papery" sort of taste from those boxes. I think that they age MUCH better on wood IMHO.



Bubba -NJ said:


> I see you've got 30 D#4's there , these tend to be really good when fresh . Try a couple and then put the rest away for a couple years , also if you have a cedar box with a lid still on it , store them in the cedar box in the coolidor rather then in the cardboard boxes they came in . Nice pic's ! Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

I plan on smoking one of them this evening. My next issue is deciding what to buy next. I think I have narrowed it to the following three:

HdM Epi 2
RASS
Trinidad Reyes


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice purchase. Gotta love them PSD#4's. :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

PSD4 much? :r


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Those look good. Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Very nice photos and a great choice of cigars!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

slowly turning green with envy


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

moon said:


> Those look good. Let us know how they smoke.


Smoked one last night :w , and boy was it yummy. Beautifully constructed, with a great draw and loads of smoke. Can't wait to try the next one. So far, so good.

Stephen


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

longashes said:


> :r
> You have definatly lost your footing on that slope...
> Picture Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner in 'Romancing the Stone'.....just hope you land face up between the legs!!!


:r I haven't seen that movie in years, good one!


----------



## bejackson (Jul 24, 2006)

Vegas Smoker said:


> Just received my first shipment of sticks from the ISOM.


Okay, an obvious question (keep in mind I'm a newbie, so forgive me if I'm out of line):

These are ISOMs and you live in Las Vegas?

??????

Bryan


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

bejackson said:


> Okay, an obvious question (keep in mind I'm a newbie, so forgive me if I'm out of line):
> 
> These are ISOMs and you live in Las Vegas?
> 
> ...


Las Vegas, Ontario, Canada - Just outside of Toronto


----------



## bejackson (Jul 24, 2006)

Vegas Smoker said:


> Las Vegas, Ontario, Canada - Just outside of Toronto


DOH!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Vegas Smoker said:


> Just received my first shipment of sticks from the ISOM.
> 
> Now the hard part, letting them sit for a while.


The hard part isn't going to let them sit - but to smoke all of them before they turn on you. PSD4 - great young - then the sick period - which should last until the end of time.

good luck with those.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Vegas Smoker said:


> I plan on smoking one of them this evening. My next issue is deciding what to buy next. I think I have narrowed it to the following three:
> 
> HdM Epi 2
> RASS
> Trinidad Reyes


Can't go wrong with a box of RASSes.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Vegas Smoker said:


> I plan on smoking one of them this evening. My next issue is deciding what to buy next. I think I have narrowed it to the following three:
> 
> HdM Epi 2
> RASS
> Trinidad Reyes


The obvious advice is buy them all, but if that's not in the budget then I'd get the RASS. They are excellent smokes. Qualifier--I have smoked them young and old and they have always been good.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Buy the RASS in a 50-cab if you can...otherwise at least a 25-SLB...the cigars do not age well in those cardboard boxes plus I think the quality is better in larger boxes:2


----------



## Blue Dragon (Oct 17, 2005)

Vegas Smoker said:


> I plan on smoking one of them this evening. My next issue is deciding what to buy next. I think I have narrowed it to the following three:
> 
> HdM Epi 2
> RASS
> Trinidad Reyes


The first few PSD4s I had I really liked, then they all seemed to go bad. I'm guessing it has something to do with that "eternal sick period" another gorilla mentioned. But maybe my palate changed too. A lot of ppl who like the PSD4s love the RASS, so that would probably be a safe bet. I haven't had much luck with those either. But the Epi 2 and the Reyes ... you should just leave all those to me.  Now if I could just come up w/ the scratch ... LOL.

Enjoy!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice pics- you should enjoy those.
I'm going against the grain here, but if you like PSD4, you might find RASS very 1-dimensional as I do. I'd try the Reyes or Hoyo Epi's instead.
:2


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice!
Scott


----------

